# Torrington Pedal Blocks



## 2jakes (Feb 27, 2014)

In order to produce multiple identical parts out of rubber, a mold can be created. 
The mold can be based on an existing rubber part:





...or can be created based on a model of the part, sculpted  out of clay.
Once the mold is created, rubber mix can be poured into the mold to create
identical rubber parts.





*Much oblige...*


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 1, 2014)

2jakes said:


> In order to produce multiple identical parts out of rubber, a mold can be created.
> The mold can be based on an existing rubber part:
> ...or can be created based on a model of the part, sculpted  out of clay.
> Once the mold is created, rubber mix can be poured into the mold to create
> ...




Did you ask the person making grips?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Did you ask the person making grips?




Great minds think alike...

I thought about that person when I started this thread. But I don't know who it
is. Can you help ?
Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 1, 2014)

That would be rideahiggins. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/member.php?10315-rideahiggins


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> That would be rideahiggins. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/member.php?10315-rideahiggins




*Wow neato...I went to that link...& there are a "gadzillion" posts made by a
little monkey banging on cymbals !*


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 1, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *Wow neato...I went to that link...& there are a "gadzillion" posts made by a
> little monkey banging on cymbals !*




So cute, though!


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2014)

*Damn Fake Monkeys*



2jakes said:


> *Wow neato...I went to that link...& there are a "gadzillion" posts made by a
> little monkey banging on cymbals !*






BTW: I want those pedals and I am prepared to eat your face off.




(Reference to this distrubing event https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=nw#hl=en&q=chimp+eats+face+of+woman)
Why that woman was let close to a chimp is beyond me.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2014)

bike said:


> BTW: I want those pedals and I am prepared to eat your face off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update on "face eating monkeys"...

...I'm removing #4 from the list of:

*What to Give Bricycle on his reaching 10,000 Posts.*

1. Vince's Bike Polish
2. 2jakes Earwax for classic Bikes.
3. Vince's Bag of Belly Button lint
4. Bottle of Xanax ( 10 mg)


BTW: Thanks for the offer but ..I like my face ...


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Mar 1, 2014)

Those are the coolest _T_ script pedal blocks i've ever seen.


pap
.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2014)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Those are the coolest _T_ script pedal blocks i've ever seen.
> 
> 
> pap
> .






.
I never knew they existed until I got my Iver Johnson bike that came with
these  original beauties.
I'm hoping to have them reproduced in black & in pre-war red for the early bikes.

The front wheel hub is stamped _"Iver Johnson "_ & is in such great condition,
I will have it laced on a 700c  36 H rims to ride on occasions.

But the T script pedal blocks, being rubber will wear down more.That's why I will
be looking to build new ones.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 1, 2014)

Imma look this molding thing up...


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Imma look this molding thing up...




I may not have many friends on my wagon...but the ones I have are the "best" !

Thanks Jennifer !


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 1, 2014)

2jakes said:


> I may not have many friends on my wagon...but the ones I have are the "best" !
> 
> Thanks Jennifer !




You're welcome!


----------



## jkent (Mar 1, 2014)

These sold on ebay back in 2012 


Early Torrington rubber block bicycle pedal. RARE Torrington Script. (#130732059865) US $22.76  Buyer: x***i ( 78Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99)   Jul-28-12 11:47


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2014)

[/B]







jkent said:


> These sold on ebay back in 2012
> 
> 
> Early Torrington rubber block bicycle pedal. RARE Torrington Script. (#130732059865) US $22.76  Buyer: x***i ( 78Blue star icon for feedback score in between 50 to 99)   Jul-28-12 11:47




*wow...neato !*

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TammyN (Mar 2, 2014)

Know anyone with access to a 3-d printer? I'm thinking someone could Autocad the design from that image and then 3-D print a prototype from which a mold could be cast. Unless, of course, you could come up with an actual pedal block in good enough condition to cast a mold. 

There might be vocational school or community college tech programs that can do this. I sometimes get students in the engineering tech classes at the high school where I work to take on small projects for me, but they don't have the type of equipment to "print" prototypes.


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*Actually this method is better*



TammyN said:


> Know anyone with access to a 3-d printer? I'm thinking someone could Autocad the design from that image and then 3-D print a prototype from which a mold could be cast. Unless, of course, you could come up with an actual pedal block in good enough condition to cast a mold.
> 
> There might be vocational school or community college tech programs that can do this. I sometimes get students in the engineering tech classes at the high school where I work to take on small projects for me, but they don't have the type of equipment to "print" prototypes.




In the past, I was told by Geo Fox that he had to cut the og in half to make the mold- then there is shrinkage of the material.
With the 3 d scan you could scale up to make up for shrinkage and there you go- John?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 2, 2014)

Shape works is an online 3-d printer place. Might be able to get someone to do it for you there.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 2, 2014)

*Creating a Mold*



Jennifer Parker said:


> That would be rideahiggins. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/member.php?10315-rideahiggins




*$1000 to $1500*

wow...


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 2, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *$1000 to $1500*
> 
> wow...




Hmmm... Maaaaybeeee not.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 2, 2014)

*Torrington Mold*



Jennifer Parker said:


> Hmmm... Maaaaybeeee not.




I recall a few years back that I ordered  the *"Schwinn "* decals from
Memory Lane. They are the ''water transfer" type.



 They are nice. I ordered some.

But being that my phantom was a '52...I wanted the logo to look "old" , too.

I went to the local farmers market & they have vendors that will carve your
initials on brass rings.

 I had them create a pair of the Schwinn logo in brass & gave instructions on the
thickness & to follow the same type of lettering rounding the edges as needed.
I knew that brass will tarnish in time unless it's polish. But that was the
idea. I wanted the brass to age & match the rest of the bike.
Here's some fotos:






close-up to give you an idea of the thickness.

I get a lot of compliments & I love the vintage look that matches the rest of the bike.
It cost me $20. I was so pleased...I gave him an extra $10 because he
followed my instructions perfectly. 

Sooooo...I was thinking...




.............................................hmmm looks like a good mold candidate !

What do you think !

...my friend patric gave me an image of the "Flying Merkle" badge
It would look nice to have it in brass as well.
No, I don't have a Merkle........I just like the badge...also I belong to the:
*Sons of the Flying Merkle*


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 2, 2014)

2jakes said:


> I recall a few years back that I ordered  the *"Schwinn "* decals from
> Memory Lane. They are the ''water transfer" type.
> 
> 
> ...




Awsome! Little salt water will tarnish it fast.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Mar 2, 2014)

I like the brass insets. I'm considering experimenting with some copper leaf on my Elgin long tank to get that metal look.

pap
.


----------

